# Nice Job



## bobw (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice job with the site, Scott. Looks great.


----------



## Timmargh (Jul 18, 2006)

I second that.


----------



## fryke (Jul 18, 2006)

More and more I notice that I only ever visit the forums, really.  ... Yep: Nice job.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 18, 2006)

This has always been a well designed web site. However, it looks even better now. Very impressive. Definitely worth all the effort and hard graft. Thank you.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 18, 2006)

Well... Thanks all. Due to the amount of bugs (I never had ANY of the issues everyone else is having) I backed it out. It will be, however available in beta.


----------

